# how to train a bay dog.



## chris1990 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just picked up a brid/bull mix she is only 6 months old and Im going to start training her soon.I was wondering how yall train yalls dogs,and what age to start training.This is my first bay dog so (just started doggin)anything you can tell me will help.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 12, 2010)

Being a bird/bull, i doubt she will be a bay dog,all mine catch, but just run her with the older dogs and if she has it she will catch on


----------



## hogslayer29 (Feb 12, 2010)

*training*

Start off By getting A  Hog about the same size as the pup.. Get him interested in it .. Work with him every other day But not to much <don't want to bore the dog>  try to let the dog just Bay not catch!!! May want to start with the dog on a lead!!!






chris1990 said:


> I just picked up a brid/bull mix she is only 6 months old and Im going to start training her soon.I was wondering how yall train yalls dogs,and what age to start training.This is my first bay dog so (just started doggin)anything you can tell me will help.


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 12, 2010)

My buddy is suppose to be training her with me and he knows what he is doing.So Im confident he will get her baying good.I just would like to see how some of yall train yalls dogs and maybe we can try some of the stuff yall do.


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 12, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Being a bird/bull, i doubt she will be a bay dog,all mine catch, but just run her with the older dogs and if she has it she will catch on



I like a good gritty bay dog but I hope she doesnt catch.I am planning on putting her in the bay comp. in march if I can get her baying up good.


----------



## william johnson (Feb 12, 2010)

thats not a good mix 4 a comp dog but iv had good luck with them in the woods is there any more where u got that one


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 12, 2010)

He had aq bunch of dogs but I think the pup I got was the only one he was getting rid of.I know that my buddy had a bird dog that would tear a hog up but Im hoping to make her a strictly bay dog.If she does catch I wont be dissapointed though I just wont be able to put her in the comp.


----------



## william johnson (Feb 12, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## alpha1 (Feb 13, 2010)

*hog dogs*

Judging by the head on her I'd say you had a running catch dog there.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Feb 13, 2010)

Did you get it from alpha or how'd he see it?


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 13, 2010)

alpha1 said:


> Judging by the head on her I'd say you had a running catch dog there.



the dog in my avatar is my catch dog The dog Im talking about is a diff dog.


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah man i miss ol bilbo he was a bird/bull would try every hog onec if he couldn't get it he was a baying fool


----------



## hogrunner (Feb 13, 2010)

If dog catches out put it on a bigger hog then she might respect the hog and make more of a bay dog, but that bull puts the want to catch in them.  You'll see?


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 14, 2010)

well hogrunner I wont be dissapointed or anything if he catches.All that really matters is if we get hogs.


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 14, 2010)

hog hunter 45 said:


> yeah man i miss ol bilbo he was a bird/bull would try every hog onec if he couldn't get it he was a baying fool



yeah man bilbo was a jam up dog.We are gonna get that big ol boar for bilbo.


----------



## basspro2232 (Feb 16, 2010)

are yall talking about Mr. Tommys bilbo?...just curious. He was a jam up bird/bull


----------



## chris1990 (Feb 17, 2010)

i never met that guy he got the dogs from but if he had another dog named leo then yeah.


----------

